# southport



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi all 
Any body going to Southport Sat / 10th /Nov??? 

will be parked near theatre if any one wants a chat 
Thanks Andrew Steph & Family


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice thought Andrew. We were planning to be there but just got our new pup and can't let her out for another fortnight yet, so no point in going anywhere.

Would have been nice. Never mind, another time eh?

Zeb


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Would love to meet up but working sadly   

Have a great weekend.

Johnny F


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I went to Southport last week stopped on Caravan Club Site. Noticed a couple of Vans parked near to the Theatre.Are we ok using the area as some times the site is full.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We were there last weekend for the fireworks display, thought the carpark where we had the rally would be full so booked in at the C&CC CS on the prom. The car park was deserted except for 2 M/H's on the Saturday night. Met up with Bob (Whistling Gypsy) and his son.
Sorry we won't be able to meet you. Don't spend too much money :roll: :roll: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We'd liked to have come but still waiting for our fridge to be fixed


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Vic. Morrison's is over the road, use theirs. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Sid


----------

